# Comment mettre mon PC et mon Mac en réseau?



## Dash93 (14 Mai 2006)

Hello!

J'ai deux PC et un mac, les deux PC sont en réseau mais je ne parviens pas à mettre le mac sur ce réseau... De plus, je trouve que sur Mac OS X Tiger l'ergonomie est pas très simple pour ce genre de chose, j'ai du mal à m'habituer... Ou aller pour créer un réseau sans fil ou en tout cas rejoindre celui que j'ai déja ?

Merci d'avance !

Dash qui est paumé lol...


----------



## fpoil (14 Mai 2006)

à priori si tu cliques sur l'icône de l'airport en haut à droite sur ton mac, tu devrais trouver ton réseau wifi sinon dans le menu déroulant tu cliques sur "autres" et tu rentres le nom de ton réseau et la clé wep ou wpa s'il y en a une

sinon pour créer une configuration réseau tu cliques sue le menu pomme/configuration réseau/préférences réseau et là tu peux créer une nouvelle config :

dans configuration tu auras un menu déroulant et cliques sur nouvelle configuration (tu lui donnes un nom), dans afficher tu choisis "configuration port réseau", tu fais glisser à la souris "airport" en haut de la liste et tu décoches les autres ports

puis dans afficher tu chosis "airport" et tu va dans l'onglet tcp/ip pour entrer ta config (dhcp automatique, manuelle... au choix)

enfin pour la mise en réseau avec les pc tu vas dans pomme/préférences systeme/partage et tu coches "partage fichiers windows"

puis dans applications/utilitaires/ tu choisis l'utilitaire "format de répertoire" onglet services, tu choisis smb/cifs (tu cliques sur le cadenas pour autoriser les modifs) et dans groupe de travail tu mets "workgroup"


----------

